# Traditional Yule Foods



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I am starting my Yule baking and was looking for some traditional foods, desserts, meals, etc to bake. I am hosting our Yule celebrations a week before Santa's Day and would like some new things to go with the old.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i am also interested!


----------



## feyfollow (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Carrie,

Are you looking for the traditional Ceremony for Yule? It would be Cakes and Ale. Cakes represent Mother Earth, and the Ale the symbol of water and the moon. I found this wonderful ceremony in The Sabbats; Edain McCoy. There is no specific recipe for the cake, I just make a very simple one that my family enjoys. Another family member makes the Wassail. Here are some links that will give you main courses, wassail, and desserts, Vegan recipes included also:

http://paganwiccan.about.com/od/yulerecipes/

http://www.adf.org/rituals/norse/yule/wassail.html

I hope this helps, if you need more websites, please do not hesitate to ask







.

Blessed Be and Happy Yule,


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I have no idea what I'm looking for so this is great. If you have more please post them.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

T Feyfollow, I don't think there's any one "traditional ceremony for Yule". Many cultures celebrate(d) the Solstice in different ways. I think cakes and wine are a Wiccan thing, and Wicca is a fairly new religion. You can probably find out more about it on the Religious Studies forum (I'm not going to have the conversation here, nothing personal, but I don't want to get someone else's thread moved :LOL).

Back on topic: We celebrate the Solstice and although we haven't done a lot of research about culturally traditional dishes we have our own traditions. I concentrate on sunny citrus flavors: Orange duck or chicken, sparkling lemonade, lemon bars. I also like things involving dates and figs. We always have spiced cider with orange slices floating in, and there's a roster of rich desserts, most of which only get made for Longest Night. We make truffles, sponge cake with marmalade & mounds of whipped cream, and if I didn't make caramel-chocolate bar cookies my DH would probably cry :LOL

We also incorporate traditional British/American "Christmas dinner" foods: a roasted fowl, ham, homemade stuffing, pecan pie, mashed potatoes, freshly baked rolls and so forth.

I suppose the basic theme would be warmth, plenty & richness in the middle of winter.

On Christmas morning, we do stockings, so every year I make rich sweet muffins with orange & lemon peel and dates and a powdered-sugar-icing star on top. They're sweet, but wholegrain, so they provide something wholesome to munch on while the treats get examined.

You know what might give you some ideas as well, is one of those fat "Christmas around the world" books. I think many of the multicultural traditions for Christmas have originally-pagan roots.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

recipes, mamas!!!!!!


----------



## feyfollow (Sep 25, 2004)

Kristin,








T That is what happens when you type while tired. I meant _a_ traditional celebration. Oy, sleepless lately. It is however older than Wicca, as I have friends whose families have celebrated before Wicca came onto the scene. The symbols were not the same. Then again, I really wasn't looking to debate it when i wrote it.

So for clarification from my end Carrie, This is _a_ festival we partake in, one of many that exist in the Pagan world. So back to food.

Hmmm, my recipes may differ, as my family still believes that pork and seafood are the traditional fare. These are others I have heard from friends of all different Pagan backgrounds: roasted turkey, roast pork, caraway rolls, mulled wine, dried fruit, eggnog, fruit cakes, spiced cakes, honey cakes (getting the cake thing yet ??LOL), plum pudding (thank those druids!! LOL), and gingerbread people.

Here is one I received from friends:

*LEG OF LAMB*
1 Leg of Lamb
Salt, pepper
1 cup heavy cream
2-3 tablespoons flour

Put the leg of lamb on a grid in a roasting pan and pour (2 pints) of water into the pan. You can also put the Leg of Lamb in a roasting bag without a liquid. Place into oven. Heat over to 150-175 de. C (280-325 de. F) And roast for one hour for each kilo (2 lb.) of weight. Baste occasionally with the stock from the roasting pan. For the last half-hour of cooking switch on the grill, (US broiler) and grill the Leg of Lamb on both sides. If you use a roasting bag, remove it from the bag for the last half-hour and grill in the same way.

Strain the stock into a casserole and skim off the fat. Thicken the sauce with flour, or your favorite thickening, season and color with gravy browning. Add the cream and remove from the heat. Serve with your choice of vegetables and caramel potatoes.

Found this on a website, I will be trying it:

*Feast Days Twice-Baked Yams (can be Vegan also)*

4 medium yams
walnut oil
1/4 cup dairy or tofu sour cream
1/4 cup milk or plain soy milk
2 tsp. margarine
1/4 tsp. kosher or sea salt
1 tsp. ground sage
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. dried red pepper OR cayenne pepper (optional)
fresh ground black pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Wash and scrub yams. Rub with oil and prick holes into the skin with a fork. Wrap in foil. Bake until tender, approximately 35 to 45 minutes.
Remove from oven. Carefully cut a thin, lengthwise slice from the side of each yam. Scoop out yam flesh into a bowl, leaving the skin as a thin shell. Mash yam flesh until very smooth. Beat in remaining ingredients until mixture is light and fluffy.
Increase oven temperature to 400 degrees. Arrange shells in a non-stick rectangular baking dish, leaving at least 2 inches spacing between each. Scoop yam mixture into the shells. Grind fresh black pepper onto each.
Bake, uncovered, until yam filling is golden brown; approximately 20 minutes.

*My 6 hour pork recipe*
2-2lb pork tenderloins
1 red onion
1 bottle of a good red wine-I try to use a fruitty Merlot
white pepper (I hate salt)
garlic powder, lime juice, ginger (to taste)
4 Bay leaves

Mix all the ingredients together the night before, put the pork loins in a big container overnight.

Wrap each tenderloin in aluminium foil like a pocket. Add a little veggie broth before closing the "pocket". Put enough water in the bottom to cover the bottom. Keep water in the pan.

Put the oven on 250-275F and let cook for 4-6 hours. Depends on your oven. Check it after 3 hours, and every hour there after. I will be done when the meat is fork tender. I never really paid attention to internal temps. If it is done before the other things, just keep it on warm with water in the bottom of the pan. By this point, it will have plenty of juice in the aluminium foil. Leave it, it keeps it moist.

*My Mom's Zucchini*

6 Zucchini peel on cut into rounds
1 package baby bella mushrooms
1 jar of pinioli (pine) nuts
1 16oz can whole tomatoes
1 sweet onion chopped
Olive oil
Garlic Powder
pepper

I like to steam the zucchini, but keep the water. Put the zucchini aside. Take the water, add a little olive oil, and caramelize the onion.

At this point I add a little veggie stock, mushrooms w/onions, garlic poweder, pepper, and the tomatoes. Best way to cut these up is to put them in a big bowl and smoosh with your hands. My nieces and nephews fight to help with this chore







.

Cook until boiling. Turn heat down and let simmer for another 5 mins. While that's simmering, put the zucchini in a big bowl then pour the mixture from the othrr pot over it, toss, and serve. Pinioli nuts on top before serving..

*Butternut Squash Souffle (even the kids love it)*

2 pounds butternut squash
11 ounces canned mandarin oranges -- drained
1 tablespoon margarine -- melted
1 teaspoon maple flavoring
1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
2 egg -- separate
2 tablespoons almonds -- toasted, finely chopped

Preparation:
1. Cut squash in half lengthwise; remove seeds. Place cut sides down in casserole dish; add 1/2 inch of hot water.

2. Cover and bake at 375 degrees F. or 30 to 35 minutes or until tender. Let cool for 30 minutes.

3. When cooled, carefully scoop out pulp and mash with potato masher. (This should yield about 2 cups.)

4. Stir squash together with oranges, margarine, flavoring and spice.

5. Beat egg yolks until thick and lemon colored. Stir beaten yolks into squash mixture.

6. Beat egg whites (at room temperature) until stiff but not dry. Gently fold in squash mixture.

7. Spoon into 6 ungreased 6-ounce souffle' dishes. Bake at 375 degrees F. for 20 minutes or until puffed and lightly browned.

8. Sprinkle each with toasted almonds and serve immediately.

Nutritional Information:
114 Calories (kcal); 5g Total Fat; (36% calories from fat); 4g Protein; 16g Carbohydrate; 62mg Cholesterol; 46mg Sodium

I think that should about do it. IF you need more ideas, please let me know, and I can email you some more







......

Happy Happy Yule Cooking


----------

